# Fatal problem - RT2500 [solved]

## Erkkimon

I think that I need to quit Gentoo and start to use Ubuntu again if I can't get my Wireless network card work. 

I have tried to compile the RT2500 module from raw source code by hand and emerging it. I just simply don't manage to get it work. In fact, the card works well but after about five minutes my computer freezes completely. Nuthin' works. Only the power button works. Everything stops, except my fan. I have noticed that the freezing happens when my card is asking for IP via DHCP. If I boot my computer and the network card is in (I have a PCMCIA card), the IP can be got normally but after about 5 mins the network led fades away and only the power led stays lighting. And then all the computer is jammed. In other case I put my card in after booting. Then I run /etc/init.d/net.ra0 start and it tries to get an IP via DHCP. Then my computer gets jammed again. So the jamming depends on DHCP getting, I suppose.

I have a laptop, FujitsuSiemens Amilo. My kernel is gentoo-patched (gentoo-sources) 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 and it is compiled with genkernel. I have used the same card with 100% same hardware with Ubuntu and everything went fine.

--------------------------------------

PS. When I emerged RT2500 module with portage, I got following error message:

```
[/temp/r00t@lappy] $ emerge net-wireless/rt2500

Calculating dependencies   * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.12-gentoo-r6

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options

 *   CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP:      should be set in the kernel configuration, but isn't

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/rt2500-1.1.0_beta2-r2 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) rt2500-1.1.0_beta2-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ChangeLog

>>> md5 files   ;-) metadata.xml

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/rt2500-pci_name.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/RT2500STA.dat

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-rt2500-1.1.0_beta2-r2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) rt2500-1.1.0-b2.tar.gz
```

I solved it adding a line to /usr/src/linux/.config like that

```
CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y
```

Could this be a key for the problem?

/Tom

----------

## Erkkimon

Does RT2500 even work with a kernel compiled with genkernel and is SMP necessary?

----------

## bltngshp

Everything I've read has made me think that SMP breaks rt2500

----------

## durian

 *Erkkimon wrote:*   

> PS. When I emerged RT2500 module with portage, I got following error message:
> 
> ```
> [/temp/r00t@lappy] $ emerge net-wireless/rt2500
> 
> ...

 

I have an RT2500 network card, which I got to work by adding the same line to .config. It is on a desktop computer, Asus a8v motherbord, AMD64 3000+, lots of other stuff. So it has been know to work :-)

-peter

----------

## durian

 *Erkkimon wrote:*   

> Does RT2500 even work with a kernel compiled with genkernel and is SMP necessary?

 

My system:

```
pberck@localhost ~/prog/c/peter $ uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Wed Jul 13 21:21:32 CEST 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Compiled with genkernel.

-peter

----------

## Erkkimon

After a long fight I could compile a working kernel by hand for my extra impossible laptop. I switched symmetric multiprocessing off and my RT2500 works quite well.  :Smile: 

----------

